# Offer on Amazon



## kyamon (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello
I found this offer on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0040X4PRW/ref=sr_1_2_olp?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1350590064&sr=1-2&keywords=canon+300+2.8&condition=used

What is to be thought of this? The same dealer had a 1Dx offered for less than 3k, claiming that it was in good shape. Can this be trusted? Does anyone have experience with such offers?

Thanks,
K


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 18, 2012)

He has pages and pages of stuff to sell... and yet does not have a single feedback rating. Listed as "just started". 

Do you really want to be the first person to buy from an unrated "dealer".. 

I would walk... no RUN...away from this obvious scam. Just MHO.


----------



## Menace (Oct 19, 2012)

Too good to be true?


----------



## joshmurrah (Oct 19, 2012)

You can always tell the fake ones because they have:
1) An email address shown as their avatar
2) The item can't be shipped to your address (try to put it in your cart and checkout)

The idea is that you can't checkout with the item, and instead you email the seller, who then talks you into a transaction outside Amazon, wherein they can take your money w/out reprucussion.

Stay safe out there!


----------



## sandymandy (Oct 19, 2012)

Ive seen such before and what a coincidence! The seller also "just launched". I smell bullshit....a lot!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 19, 2012)

joshmurrah said:


> You can always tell the fake ones because they have:
> 1) An email address shown as their avatar
> 2) The item can't be shipped to your address (try to put it in your cart and checkout)
> 
> ...



Great tip!


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 19, 2012)

And a brand new poster on this forum to boot?


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Oct 19, 2012)

Obvious scam. Stay the heck away. Apparently, someone tried to purchase this from Amazon to get the screen shot that was attached to previous post.

Always too good to be true at that price.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 19, 2012)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> Apparently, someone tried to purchase this from Amazon to get the screen shot that was attached to previous post.



Nope, didn't really try to purchase it, I know it's a scam. Just added it to my cart and hit checkout then picked a shipping address - the error message came up before the payment screen, no risk there.


----------



## joshmurrah (Oct 19, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> MARKOE PHOTOE said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, someone tried to purchase this from Amazon to get the screen shot that was attached to previous post.
> ...



Yeah that's the point with these scams... you want it, you can't checkout with it, and you're stupid enough to email the seller outside amazon, wherein the scam commences.

I've noticed a lot of these listings are made with hijacked accounts, where the user had some good feedback at some point in the past, which helps the scam be successful. 

Remember that as long as you keep the transaction within Amazon, you'll never be victim, Amazon has good protection for the buyer. For example, as a new seller you not allowed to deposit your funds for like 30 days, if I remember correctly.

I wish amazon wouldn't allow items listed that can't be shipped to all street addresses, that would fix this type of thing... but then some seller would just ship you a rock LOL!


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Oct 19, 2012)

Funny, but the exact same amount; $1,533.99 is the selling price for a 1D Mark IV body on Amazon from a seller with no history.... My guess, same scam, same seller, same scumbag.


----------



## sandymandy (Oct 19, 2012)

I wonder why they are scamming in such an obvious way but i even wonder more how some1 can fall for it )


----------



## kyamon (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies.
I was not going to buy anything from this guy - it was clear that it is a scam, I just was not sure how they were doing it since Amazon normally protects buyers. Thanks joshmurrah for the explanation!

And no Tiger, there is no need to boot me. My intention was (obviously, I think) not to advertise this or to even try to sell something in this way. I think of all places on the web this forum would be the last one where any even moderately reasonable person would try it... I also have a real email address, and I even exist as a real person 

Now, all this said, if anyone here is interested in selling his 300 f/2.8L II to me for under 2k I might be interested. ;D


----------

